# My goal this week is to host a Christmas party



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

I am already feeling the anxiety and cleaning this house like never before in case someone decides to scrutinze the place. I hope I can remember that it is the getting together that is important and not so much the minor details. I have really never hosted a party before so this can either set the path for future events or be the first and last all in one. I am making a ham, cake, and a big plate of cookies. The invite given out comes with BYOD instead of BYOB, meaning bring your own dish, no beer here. In some ways I hope I have a house full of people and in other ways my SA lingers telling me I will not make it through this event. Either way, all I have to do is try and if the anxiety gets to bad I am just gonna yell fire to clear the place. Kidding of course. If anyone can share on how to make this event go smoothly, please know it weill be greatly appreciated. Thanks for allowing me to write about whats going on with me these days.

Tom B


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

sounds good Tom, hope it all goes well! :boogie


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

How cool! Um, suggestions... :stu Music is good. Are these family members? Friends? Coworkers? Do they all know one another? Make sure you have your furniture arrangements down right, to provide for easy movement.

Honestly, I don't know; I've never hosted a party, besides my sixteenth birthday party/sleepover (like I was about to do the traditional Sweet 16? Pshaw).

I know it'll go awesomely! Please keep us posted!!!

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

Me being the perfectionialist (purposefully spelt wrong), everything has had to be cleaned including windows, baseboards, moving appliances, etc. It seems I just can't get it clean enough, so just have to let those kind of feelings go or I will go crazy. These are friends, support group friends, neighbors, relatives and anyone else that shows. I am actually really excited about it. My house is decorated with Christmas stuff everywhere, smells good, and holiday music is playing. I have moved some things for easier access. Trying to get my digital camera working correctly and if so will post some pictures on my gallery. Thanks for the kind words and support, will keep you updated.

Tom B


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hope it turns out well. I can't wait to here back from you.

Gerard


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

The party turned out to be so amazingly cool. I would be less than honest if I didn't mention that I had a little anxiety. When my house first started filling up with folks my anxiety began to increase and I retreated to my sunroom where others were and stayed for a few minutes. Finally it subsided and I was able to mingle and enjoy myself. It has given me much needed confidence to attempt another party so I have asked just a few of the 25-30 that showed over for a game night and hopefully this will become a regular event. I felt love, compassion, and just a wonderful sense of intimacy from being able to bond and open up with this group. They all know that I have anxiety and could have any moment just pulled one of them aside and let them know I was freaking out if it happened and anyone of them would have been compassionate about it so that was an awesome feeling. Everyone was impressed with my home, the food I cooked, and stated they felt very comfortable being in my place. I had one friend reading tarot cards in one part of the house and people just mingling and socializing through out the whole place and no alcohol or drugs where to be found. Imagine all this going on in my house and me being a part of it and having a good time?? It is a f'ing miracle. I beleive God does for me what I can definitely not do for myself. It is such a good feeling to not feel alone any more instead to feel a part of and appreciated for whom I am. Those old feelings of being judged lingered for a moment here and there but never fully manifested. YEAH!!!!
Thanks for allowing me to post and thanks for your support.
Tom B


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome. Congratulations!!! :boogie  :yes :nw :banana


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

Dude you should just relaxed more about hosting the party. It turned out great it sounds.

But next time someone needs to bring Jack Daniels and some beer. A Tennessee party is not a Tennessee party without Jack Daniels. Then again Im a 20 year old lol


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

Well when I was 20 that would have sounded good. Now, at 35 and being that I am in recovery and have been clean for over 3 years, not so good any more. Your sentiment was appreciated though! Thanks


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats Tom!!! That sounds awesome, and inspired me to host more parties/get togethers too!


----------

